# Digicam mounten

## Macrobiotus

Hat da jemand eine Tipp?

Ich  möchte meine neue Digicam (Mustek GSmart LCD3) einfach nur mounten. Das sollte doch funktionieren, oder?

Mein Problem:

(/dev/sda? gibt es nicht, nur sda)

mount /dev/sda /mnt/digicam     (-t vfat)

mount /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0/disc /mnt/digicam (-t vfat) 

tun es nicht: 

mount: Falscher Dateisystemtyp, ungültige Optionen, der

       »Superblock« von /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0/disc ist beschädigt oder es sind

       zu viele Dateisysteme eingehängt

dmesg sagt folgendes:

SCSI device (ioctl) reports ILLEGAL REQUEST.

Device busy for revalidation (usage=1)

 I/O error: dev 08:00, sector 0

FAT: unable to read boot sector

SCSI device (ioctl) reports ILLEGAL REQUEST.

SCSI device sda: 32768 512-byte hdwr sectors (17 MB)

sda: test WP failed, assume Write Enabled

 /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0: I/O error: dev 08:00, sector 0

 I/O error: dev 08:00, sector 0

 unable to read partition table

Module müsste ich alle notwendigen geladen haben:

bash-2.05b# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P  

usb-storage            24344   0 

mdc800                  8572   0  (unused)

vfat                   10732   1  (autoclean)

fat                    33336   0  (autoclean) [vfat]

sr_mod                 14232   0  (autoclean)

ide-scsi                8880   0 

uhci                   26992   0  (unused)

usbcore                41792   0  [usb-storage mdc800 scanner printer uhci]

----------

## maba

Hi!

I have a Mustek Gsmart LCD 3, and I got it working with kernel 2.4.21.

With 2.4.20, I had the exact same problem as you.

So upgrade your kernel, and then all you have to do is mount /dev/sda1 as type vfat. 

Hope this helps.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mb

google sagt: http://lists.suse.com/archive/suse-multimedia/2003-Jun/0057.html

scheinbar kommt der usb mass-storage treiber von 2.4.20 mit dem gerät nicht klar.. check mal wie maba meint den .21

#mb

----------

## basramm

Hi!

Weiss nicht ob es in deinem Fall weiterhilft, aber um meine Digicam zu mounten muss ich noch die Module sd_mod und usb-ohci laden.

----------

## atomix

ich benutze 2.4.21-rc7-ac1 und kann damit meinen Kartenleser wunderbar betreiben. Ab und zu muss man mal fdisk /dev/sda machen, dabei wird scheinbar eine zuordnung getroffen, sodass auf einmal /dev/sda1 da ist was mann dann mounten kann.

----------

## mb

zum Thema /dev/sda && /dev/sda1

das liegt an dem medium, das du verwendest.. mountest du /dev/sda hast du ein sogenanntes superfloppy, keine partitionen (also wie floppy eben), bei /dev/sda1 mountest du die erste Partition, d.h. der Datenträger verhält sich wie eine Festplatte mit MasterBootRecord und Partitionen...

Problematisch wird das nur, wenn manche Geräte nur ein bestimmtes Format erwarten, dann muss man das Medium immer neu formatieren und so...

#mb

----------

## horgh

kann hier leider auch nur noch nen link zu meinem posting dranhängen denn ich habe ebenfalls immernoch keine lösung zu diesem /dev/sdaX problem   :Confused: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=67373

----------

## Macrobiotus

Auf meinem Debian-System klappts jetzt mit 2.4.21 von kernel.org und dem /etc/fstab-Eintrag:

/dev/sda1       /mnt/digicam            vfat    defaults,rw,user,noauto       0       0

Gentoo folgt bestimmt  :Very Happy: 

----------

